# Deal of all Deals!



## woodgraver (Apr 19, 2011)

Over the past 10 years I've purchased an entire shop from a local surplus equipment warehouse. All Jet equipment...but they carry Powermatic too! I've always eyed the Powermatic equipment but didn't dare look at the price tags. The other day I was in the shop looking to see if they had any good deals and I saw this 3520B sitting there looking rather lonely. A quick inquiry revealed it came off a showroom floor...and then I hit the floor when I learned they only wanted $2,250 for it! At over 600 lbs I had to rely on my neighbor just to get it up off the floor, now if I can just talk him into hooking it up electrically I'll be in business.


----------



## witz1976 (Apr 19, 2011)

AWESOME!  Great new toy!!


----------



## hewunch (Apr 19, 2011)

They don't call them mustard monsters for nothin'. Great find.


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 19, 2011)

Great find indeed! I thought I got mine at an excellent price but you beat me by $300. I did get free shipping to my front door. You'll love it....I love mine.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## trickydick (Apr 20, 2011)

Awesome deal!  I love mine!


----------



## sptfr43 (Apr 20, 2011)

Ok, what am I missing here?....ONLY $2250 ???? As opposed to what?


----------



## gad5264 (Apr 20, 2011)

sptfr43 said:


> Ok, what am I missing here?....ONLY $2250 ???? As opposed to what?



$3899.99 on Amazon right now. This is a great find. Enjoy it.


----------



## pensbydesign (Apr 20, 2011)

that's a great price and defiantly a great lathe


----------



## Dan_F (Apr 20, 2011)

I have one of those, great find at a great price. You will love it.

Dan


----------



## greggas (Apr 20, 2011)

Great Deal.  I bought mine last year at AAW and thought I got a deal when I paid $ 2800 including extension....nice job...enjoy it!


----------



## JohnDixon (Apr 20, 2011)

Now that is a great score.  Congrats!


----------



## Lenny (Apr 20, 2011)

Many who have them wouldn't trade it for ANY other lathe! 
Great score!


----------



## bensoelberg (Apr 20, 2011)

Some say that green is the color of envy.  After seeing this, I'm pretty sure my envy is mustard.  Great find!  Wish I could find something like that in my neck of the woods.


----------



## woodgraver (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't even remember how I stumbled on Equipment Sales and Surplus, I think it was just an internet search for Jet Wood Working equipment. This place basically gets equipment where the crate was damaged in shipment or in this case display models. I expect there has to be other places around the country that operate under the same business model. I know I've saved a ton buying through them.


----------



## arw01 (Apr 20, 2011)

Congrats.  Did they have any air cleaners this week?

Always like a trip through the place when I get a chance.


----------



## woodgraver (Apr 21, 2011)

They did have some air cleaners, and Jet sharpening setups for $175.


----------



## Rangertrek (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice find!!


----------



## MartinPens (Apr 21, 2011)

That's an amazing find for the B model. I got my A model slightly used for $2000. Welcome to the Mustard Monster family.  Have you looked up the Mustard Monster website ye?  Just Google Mustard Monster and you'll see it. Great source of info.  

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## woodgraver (Apr 21, 2011)

Martin, thanks for the information on the website...looks like a great resource.


----------



## toolcrazy (Apr 22, 2011)

gad5264 said:


> sptfr43 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, what am I missing here?....ONLY $2250 ???? As opposed to what?
> ...



Yep, the SRP is $3899.99 no matter where you go. So that is one heck of a price.

Nice find.


----------

